# Droid Razr HD Maxx - Question on Rooting



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

So Ive heard some rumors from some friends but I cant seem to find the information.

I have a New Droid Razr HD Maxx, and my Wife has the Droid Razr HD .. Rumor is that when you root it, it sets a bit in the phone that shows that its been rooted before so that when you return it to stock and try and get warranty work, its officially voided (yes I know it technically is anyways but used to there was no way for them to know)? Is this truth or Myth? Im kinda wanting to root my HD Maxx. I really hate all the bloat thats on my phone.


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

sammyboy405 said:


> So Ive heard some rumors from some friends but I cant seem to find the information.
> 
> I have a New Droid Razr HD Maxx, and my Wife has the Droid Razr HD .. Rumor is that when you root it, it sets a bit in the phone that shows that its been rooted before so that when you return it to stock and try and get warranty work, its officially voided (yes I know it technically is anyways but used to there was no way for them to know)? Is this truth or Myth? Im kinda wanting to root my HD Maxx. I really hate all the bloat thats on my phone.


I work for Verizon and I swap out my phones like i do underwear i have rooted all phones even returned phones with leaked ROMs and every time i exchange phones theget sent back to manufacture and i have never had one come back because its rooted ..they get refurbished and sold again ..plus when u go thru warranty ive never seen them repair a phone they just replace it ..

Sent from my XT907 using RootzWiki


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

+1 even if it says its been rooted. ive sent back at least 5 rooted phones with no problem ever


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

sammyboy405 said:


> So Ive heard some rumors from some friends but I cant seem to find the information.
> 
> I have a New Droid Razr HD Maxx, and my Wife has the Droid Razr HD .. Rumor is that when you root it, it sets a bit in the phone that shows that its been rooted before so that when you return it to stock and try and get warranty work, its officially voided (yes I know it technically is anyways but used to there was no way for them to know)? Is this truth or Myth? Im kinda wanting to root my HD Maxx. I really hate all the bloat thats on my phone.


Is there an unroot method yet?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Is there an unroot method yet?


Theres a post on XDA that describes how. Basically you delete the root files using a root file manager.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

If anyone has done it successfully on maxx hd it would be great to post a how to thread!

Thanks!


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

recDNA said:


> If anyone has done it successfully on maxx hd it would be great to post a how to thread!
> 
> Thanks!


I used the new motofail method...

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/16/droid-razr-hd-razr-m-and-atrix-hd-all-rooted/

I had to manually select the correct driver for the "ADB Composite Device" just choose pick from a list of drivers, Motorola drivers and choose the driver named Motorola Composite ADB or something like that, other than making sure drivers are installed it's pretty much running the .bat file and pressing power and volume when it tells you to

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> I used the new motofail method...
> 
> http://www.droid-lif...-hd-all-rooted/
> 
> ...


man, windows always get a root method before mac. Fingers crossed for a mac version, or at least a write up on how to do it manually. I dont mind getting my fingers dirty at all.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

OK What Im concerned with is that Motorola is now writing a bit somewhere in the phone to weather or not its been rooted before.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

It says so on their website and clearly says warranty voided.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

recDNA said:


> It says so on their website and clearly says warranty voided.


Yes, as with ALL Android phones the Minute you root it, the warranty is voided. However Most all phones if your able to Un-Root it before you send it back and put it back to stock, most companies dont know a difference weather it had been rooted or not.

But what im hearing is that Motorola now sets a bit in the flash somewhere that says its been rooted before. thats what im trying to verify. if this rumor is true or not.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

There's no way that Verizon has the time to inspect every device that gets returned. Unless there is a department specific to this issue.

As for the flash counter. I know Samsung devices have this built in. So its not an unheard of problem. I know Samsung has nothing to do with this situation. Just shedding some light on the issue. What you can buy for Samsung devices is a USB jig. It resets the flash counter. This may or may not help. But at the very least. You know.

Transmitted from the cutting edge of my electronic shaving device


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of you but I could not follow the unroot method described a few posts above. In the other thread it says to use titanium to remover the files however once you unroot you cannot set system to r/w, it is r/o so you cannot remove the files in system that root the phone.

Bottom line is I have yet to see a true idiot proof, step by step unroot method.


----------

